# RULE BREAK Q&A [Moved]



## biskwest (Apr 6, 2014)

who would be will to try this glitch with me ?


----------



## amemome (Apr 6, 2014)

this forum doesn't support duping.


----------



## Lassy (Apr 6, 2014)

It is forbidden to do this on this forum.


----------



## biskwest (Apr 6, 2014)

I did not know


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

As it's been stated before, numerous times, we do NOT support, encourage, allow, or respond well to Cloning/Hacking/Duping. I'm tired of seeing reports about this because someone didn't take five minutes to read the rules, so let me spell it out for all our new members that come across this thread, in fact, I'm not going to close it so people don't get discouraged from reading it.

Time for Q&A with *ZR388*, who's excited?!

*I want to clone some bells!*

*Go somewhere else.*


*I want to cheat the game and play unfairly, undermining what other people have done with effort and causing people to feel cheated.*

*Go somewhere else.*


*I want to give you a cut of the profit and start a trend where things are distributed, knowingly or unknowingly causing a market issue because it's impossible to tell what's real and not real. *

*Go somewhere else.*


*I don't want to read the rules.*

*Go somewhere else.*


I'm serious about this. Do not, I repeat, *do not,* do these things if you want your stay here to be pleasant. We abide by the fair play trends. Enjoy your stay at Belltree, play fairly, and we'll be your friend. First offense here, so I'm not going to do anything, but in the future you NEED to actually READ the rules.

Any questions?


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh, perfect timing!

I have a question:

Does the cloning/hacking/duping thing apply to things BESIDES Animal Crossing? Such as using Pok?Gen to create hacked Pok?mon?

I'd assume it would, and it'd make it easier to know that I'm getting legitimate Pok?mon.


----------



## JackoCFC (Apr 6, 2014)

Who created coffee


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 6, 2014)

Is coke legal here or not?


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 6, 2014)

trivia time: did u kno perta was hijacked by president snose and tried to kill kittniss

admittedly I never read the rules to anything but I do just automatically assume duping and hacking are no-nos everywhere


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

Zigzag991 said:


> Oh, perfect timing!
> 
> I have a question:
> 
> ...



That's a wonderful question! The answer is that we are universally against all hacks! Remember, the things that have been hacked have taken others an obscene amount of time to get, and we as a forum encourage *fair play regardless of medium.* Animosity is usually started by jealousy or feeling beaten down for something that was effortlessly achieved. The general consensus is to just not be that guy. 



JackoCFC said:


> Who created coffee



No one actually knows but if you're interested in learning about my personal favorite beverage look it up here. This is the wrong place to be asking this though, so I have to ask you to stay on topic or not respond at all.



Kim Jong Un said:


> Is coke legal here or not?



I have no idea where you are, but it probably depends on the coke. If you mean the beverage, it may be. If you mean the drug, then you're asking a dumb question. Drug talk isn't widely accepted here. Keep it clean and don't be that guy. Again, see above. This is the wrong place to be asking this though, so I have to ask you to stay on topic or not respond at all.



debinoresu said:


> trivia time: did u kno perta was hijacked by president snose and tried to kill kittniss
> 
> admittedly I never read the rules to anything but I do just automatically assume duping and hacking are no-nos everywhere



Good call.


----------



## Aizu (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you so much for covering the pokemon thing, is was going to start using pokegen, but I didn't think it was allowed ^ - ^ (it was far too confusing anyway!)


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

Lita_Chan said:


> Thank you so much for covering the pokemon thing, is was going to start using pokegen, but I didn't think it was allowed ^ - ^ (it was far too confusing anyway!)



If you're going to go that route, do it for yourself and not for redistribution, don't advertise it, and really, really, be careful. I've heard of pokemon games flat-out bricking because of it.


----------



## dropinthebucket (Apr 6, 2014)

Maybe you should lay off the coffee or go to decaf?   honest mistake I think plus they are new here (just saying)


----------



## Gummysaur (Apr 6, 2014)

errr...is it bad I instantly thought of Mockingjay when I saw the word "hijacked"??


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

dropinthebucket said:


> Maybe you should lay off the coffee or go to decaf?   honest mistake I think plus they are new here (just saying)



Mileage is no excuse for ignorance. That's why this thread is a learning experience for everybody because a good *majority* of people don't read the rules. Don't get me wrong, I am annoyed at having to explain this over and over, but no action is being taken against this new person for requesting a dupe. Trust me, we do issue infractions and warnings for these things! Instead, it's going down the way of *educating* people on right and wrong so this doesn't happen again.

A bit of fun facts here. Do you know how many people join this forum daily? It can be anywhere from five to twenty in a day! That's quite a few people, and where do they go first-thing? Usually right to this forum, disregarding every post that talks about rules and regulations. So, let's save some time for these new guys and instead if there are any questions, answer them before there's a report made that has to be dealt with.

As for coffee, it has nothing to do with this. I'm not as nice as *Jen*, *Kaiaa*, or *Justin*.




Gummysaur said:


> errr...is it bad I instantly thought of Mockingjay when I saw the word "hijacked"??



If you're looking for the TBT Hunger Games, check out Mafia.


----------



## Aizu (Apr 6, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> If you're going to go that route, do it for yourself and not for redistribution, don't advertise it, and really, really, be careful. I've heard of pokemon games flat-out bricking because of it.



Thank you, I didn't like it anyway it's so obvious when someone's used it and I think I'll just stick to masuda


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

Lita_Chan said:


> Thank you, I didn't like it anyway it's so obvious when someone's used it and I think I'll just stick to masuda



Just don't redistribute anything here and be careful.


----------



## Aizu (Apr 6, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> Just don't redistribute anything here and be careful.



I wouldn't honestly, I can't figure it out anyway（ ｉ _ ｉ ）


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 6, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> errr...is it bad I instantly thought of Mockingjay when I saw the word "hijacked"??



OMG RIGHT ME TOO

god that book was awful


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> OMG RIGHT ME TOO
> 
> god that book was awful



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_topic


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 6, 2014)

Right right so to summarize coffee is good, mockingbirds and books, cheddar, COKE! , off-topicness, and when you say "universal" it is against the rules and you could also get a warning/infraction/whatever for it? This is an awesome gameshow! ^~^


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

Zigzag991 said:


> Right right so to summarize coffee is good, mockingbirds and books, cheddar, COKE! , off-topicness, and when you say "universal" it is against the rules and you could also get a warning/infraction/whatever for it? This is an awesome gameshow! ^~^



The universal just means across all platforms/media it's the same rule. And yeah, Warning/Infraction/Ban/Nagged, aka don't do it.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 6, 2014)

Erm, yeah, I worded that wrong. Thanks!


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 6, 2014)

amending previous post: but yea unlike mockingjay this thread about rules is p gr10 and ruley huh

(thus making my post relevant im no longer a big offtopic loser)


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> amending previous post: but yea unlike mockingjay this thread about rules is p gr10 and ruley huh
> 
> (thus making my post relevant im no longer a big offtopic loser)



Why do you feel the need to have the last word? You're not contributing anything. That's worse than trying to contribute and breaking a rule. I'm actually, seriously trying to answer some stuff that may come up for people that _don't read the rules_, so that the mods don't have to deal with 50+ reports every single day on stuff that's listed in multiple places.


----------



## J087 (Apr 6, 2014)

This thread.


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

J087 said:


> This thread.



Thanks for reporting it again. I hadn't seen the previous 6 reports.


----------



## J087 (Apr 6, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> Thanks for reporting it again. I hadn't seen the previous 6 reports.



If there are 7 reports already how come it's still an open thread.


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

J087 said:


> If there are 7 reports already how come it's still an open thread.



Because instead of warning the person that made the thread, or infracting them I decided to try something different. Okay, situation here: Thread is closed. It happens again. People still can't seem to figure out duping/cloning is against the rules. I have a few different approaches to how I handle situations than other mods do. One of them, as seen here is an *education* that is more widely seen than just quietly closing the situation.

Also this gives people unfamiliar with the rules (because they're lazy or just haven't looked) a chance to ask questions. Hell, even old members are _more than welcome_ to ask whatever they like in regards to rules. There's no shame in being curious, only *being ignorant.* 

I'm glad you asked about the reports! See, how this works is everytime the report button is pressed, it sends a little message that only mods can see. All of the reports for this specific thread were issued *before* I had said anything in the thread. Usually that's a surefire sign that a mod is paying attention, and the reports stop. Then, the moderator posts in the related report thread saying it's handled and what they did. 

Until you reported the thread, it had been a quiet topic. So, why did you report the thread? Did you read it? Did you not realize that I'm already working on it? Or did you assume that every mod is required to handle everything the exact same way?

Wouldn't that be dumb though, a bunch of mods that do the same thing. Man, why do we have so many mods if that's the only point to them. It's like an army of clones that have no differing opinion.


----------



## J087 (Apr 6, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> Until you reported the thread, it had been a quiet topic. So, why did you report the thread? Did you read it? Did you not realize that I'm already working on it? Or did you assume that every mod is required to handle everything the exact same way?
> 
> Wouldn't that be dumb though, a bunch of mods that do the same thing. Man, why do we have so many mods if that's the only point to them. It's like an army of clones that have no differing opinion.




There is no need to start spewing your frustrations at me. I merely followed Kaiaa's instructions and reported the thread rather than engaging in backseat modding.

Closing the thread may not be your favourite idea, but leaving it open isn't a solution either as this entire thread will A) keep going further off-topic, B) result in more reports from forum users, and C) is still inviting someone to reply with information about glitching or dupping.


----------



## Gummysaur (Apr 6, 2014)

actually, I like reading closed threads because they're almost always interesting.


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

J087 said:


> There is no need to start spewing your frustrations at me. I merely followed Kaiaa's instructions and reported the thread rather than engaging in backseat modding.
> 
> Closing the thread may not be your favourite idea, but leaving it open isn't a solution either as this entire thread will A) keep going further off-topic, B) result in more reports from forum users, and C) is still inviting someone to reply with information about glitching or dupping.



You're the only person here reporting, complaining, and generally offering solutions I don't need. Thanks for the suggestion, but I do things a little differently.


----------



## J087 (Apr 6, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> actually, I like reading closed threads because they're almost always interesting.



Forbidden fruits are always the most tasteful.


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

That's the thing. There's a point to closed threads. Someone did something, and it's not always made super obvious. Instead of getting PM's like crazy, I'm just here to make everything nice and open.


----------



## Zander (Apr 6, 2014)

I personally think that this is a great way to handle this. I see stuff like "Don't do that. THREAD CLOSED" all the time.  

This is an interesting way of doing it


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 6, 2014)

Sure got my use out of it. Seems better than just closing it.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 6, 2014)

It doesn't affect the rules if I do it off-site, does it? :3


----------



## Xela (Apr 6, 2014)

I feel this thread should be closed. The sarcastic questions seem un necessary.


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> It doesn't affect the rules if I do it off-site, does it? :3



Depends on what you're doing. If you're talking about duping/cloning/hacking on another forum, then it doesn't fall under our jurisdiction at all. However, if you're SELLING those items or bells, or generally transferring things that aren't legit, and it's found out, then yes, at that point you're in our jurisdiction if the transaction is made on this forum.

So say you're on another forum. Let's just call it fakecrossing. You're having an awesome discussion about duping. Sweet. Everyone there is all for it. You do it, have fun, it's all good. That's all on fakecrossing's rules. However, you have a duped object, come over here, and try and sell it. Someone finds one of your posts from fakecrossing, lets one of us know the item is duped, or there's some other reason people believe it to be a dupe. Since the transaction would be made here, then it's against the rules. That's all.




not589 said:


> I feel this thread should be closed. The sarcastic questions seem un necessary.



Kaiaa and I have already talked about this thread. I'm handling things my own way right now. Since people can't seem to get it. Considering the final decision is up to me to close the thread, you're out of luck there. In fact, I'm moving this to the HQ.


----------



## J087 (Apr 6, 2014)

It'll sure be interesting to keep seeing threads, which violate the forum rules, pop-up due to off-topic replies. I wish the forum's rules and guidelines would match the mod's code of conduct though.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 6, 2014)

Although I do not plan to do anything of the sort, what's the point of disallowing cloning? I mean, why can't there be a set of rules regarding the transaction of cloned items instead of it being cut off completely?


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Although I do not plan to do anything of the sort, what's the point of disallowing cloning? I mean, why can't there be a set of rules regarding the transaction of cloned items instead of it being cut off completely?



Good question! 

We have actually allowed cloning before. (Hundreds of years ago, once upon a time, etc) It ended up being a bad decision because a good portion of people just don't take it well when they get a cloned object, or it adds a huge amount of animosity between people because there's a good portion of AC players that will start to feel angry at others for all the effort they've put in. If you'd like to clone, dupe, whatever privately there's really not a whole lot we can do, but it all comes down to just being decent all around. 

While one person is honest, others like to be severe jerks. It causes more problems than it solves to allow *some* types of things and not others.




J087 said:


> It'll sure be interesting to keep seeing threads, which violate the forum rules, pop-up due to off-topic replies. I wish the forum's rules and guidelines would match the mod's code of conduct though.



Who said I was doing this with every single thread? It'd be nice if you'd stop questioning my methods here and worry more about other things. Unless you have a question, I'm going to politely ask you to remove yourself from this thread instead of continuing to question my approach to fixing issues. It was already suggested by another mod that I issue a warning or infraction to you for your back-talk and post quality on the thread-entry. I've obviously, done nothing to you, and from what I'm seeing here you're acting like you feel I'm being forceful, angry, and hateful just directed at you.

You obviously don't know me at all. I'm like this to even my closest friends. 

So, let's continue.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 6, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> Good question!
> 
> We have actually allowed cloning before. (Hundreds of years ago, once upon a time, etc) It ended up being a bad decision because a good portion of people just don't take it well when they get a cloned object, or it adds a huge amount of animosity between people because there's a good portion of AC players that will start to feel angry at others for all the effort they've put in. If you'd like to clone, dupe, whatever privately there's really not a whole lot we can do, but it all comes down to just being decent all around.
> 
> While one person is honest, others like to be severe jerks. It causes more problems than it solves to allow *some* types of things and not others.



Oh, well, that's understandable. Thinking about it, there's a possibility such a thing would inject a kind of distrust within the community.


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Oh, well, that's understandable. Thinking about it, there's a possibility such a thing would inject a kind of distrust within the community.



Exactly. TBT is usuuuually pretty close-knit between animal crossers. Even without duping, we have a lot of people here that cause issues. I'd only even consider making it a thing if everyone and I mean, _*everyone*_ was trustworthy. Too big of a community for that.


----------



## J087 (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes I do have a question. Please explain why my post quality is being questioned.


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

J087 said:


> Yes I do have a question. Please explain why my post quality is being questioned.





J087 said:


> This thread.



You added nothing to the thread of use.


----------



## J087 (Apr 6, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> You added nothing to the thread of use.



That could be true, depending how you view it.
But than I have another question. What did posts #11 to #21 contribute to this thread?


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

J087 said:


> That could be true, depending how you view it.
> But than I have another question. What did posts #11 to #21 contribute to this thread?



There has been some off-topic. It happens. It's not your job to sift through it though. Has anything been done to you? No. Leave it be. You're trying to start something and it's not appreciated.


----------



## Zander (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry to interrupt, but dude, J087, you are making this worse for yourself.  Let it go.


----------



## Aesthetic (Apr 6, 2014)

Can you report someone for having bad grammar?


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

Netflix said:


> Can you report someone for having bad grammar?



Ehhhh... not really. Jake would be getting fifty a day. As long as the posts are read-able, and not full of spam or other rule-breaks it's not really a reportable offense.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 6, 2014)

I have the strangest feeling this thread is either going to be closed in a few days time, or it's going to become the next Ask the Staff thread.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 6, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I have the strangest feeling this thread is either going to be closed in a few days time, or it's going to become the next Ask the Staff thread.



Given the nature of Ask the Staff, this thread would probably end up being more useful. =p


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

*And to think it started out as a cheating thread!*


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 6, 2014)

Can I report a mod for being ridiculous. (Considering he's not reading this anymore ^_^)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 6, 2014)

We should call this thread 'The Serious Ask the Staff'. 

I have a question. If we were to make an IV breeding thread (just an example) and use PokeGened Pokemon for breeding, would it count as breaking the rules, because you're using unlegit Pokemon for breeding?


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Given the nature of Ask the Staff, this thread would probably end up being more useful. =p



Well the whole point of this *is* to clarify rules. I didn't even think of the ask the staff thread, but no one ever asks anything game rule related in there.



Sir Takoya said:


> Can I report a mod for being ridiculous. (Considering he's not reading this anymore ^_^)



If you're being serious, then yes. There's NEVER any reason you should be afraid of staff. If you feel like there's been a serious injustice done, or if you're just not feeling good about a situation you're in with a mod then you can make a report with your case against said mod. Usually if it's a case against one of us, we'll either pass it off to another mod, or try and explain our side of things to you. If you're not comfortable with the mod in question answering anything, explicitly state in your report in a KIND and RESPECTFUL manner that you'd like another moderator to handle the issue.



Kippla said:


> We should call this thread 'The Serious Ask the Staff'.
> 
> I have a question. If we were to make an IV breeding thread (just an example) and use PokeGened Pokemon for breeding, would it count as breaking the rules, because you're using unlegit Pokemon for breeding?



If a tree falls in the woods and no one's around to hear it, does it make a sound?

In other words, if you're breeding hacked pokemon, and no one around knows it, are you still creating a product of two fakes? 

There may be some mixed opinions on that but game hacking is incredibly risky as it is. I say that if there's any cheating involved with the final product then it should be illegal by our standards, however, that's a situation that has never actually been brought up to me before. My opinion on the matter isn't final say, but to keep 'whining' to a minimum, try and play it safe man.


----------



## Ettienne (Apr 6, 2014)

If someone offers to dupe an item for someone for free, that is bad, yes? I happened to read an offer in another thread and hesitate to report it due to my unfamiliarity with what duping items in general was, and that it was a free offer.


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

CooCooCachu said:


> If someone offers to dupe an item for someone for free, that is bad, yes? I happened to read an offer in another thread and hesitate to report it due to my unfamiliarity with what duping items in general was, and that it was a free offer.



Duping, regardless of offers or conditions is *against the rules.*


----------



## SockHead (Apr 6, 2014)

hi jamie


----------



## Ettienne (Apr 6, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> Duping, regardless of offers or conditions is *against the rules.*



Thank you. I'll have to go back and find that post to report now, I guess. I didn't even know what it was.


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

CooCooCachu said:


> Thank you. I'll have to go back and find that post to report now, I guess. I didn't even know what it was.



If you can't find it, it's not hurting anyone by just letting it go. I'm sure someone else will come across it.



SockHead said:


> hi jamie



'Ello Sock.


----------



## amemome (Apr 6, 2014)

Is there a way to tell if items you received are dupes?  I've always been a bit curious.


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

amemome said:


> Is there a way to tell if items you received are dupes?  I've always been a bit curious.



I actually don't know the answer to this. I don't play Animal Crossing much anymore and I've never actively been a part of trading, buying, or selling on the forum here. I think your best bet is to look at the seller's history here and see if they've ever alluded to cheating. If there is a way to tell, by all means someone here should speak up.


----------



## Flop (Apr 6, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> I actually don't know the answer to this. I don't play Animal Crossing much anymore and I've never actively been a part of trading, buying, or selling on the forum here. I think your best bet is to look at the seller's history here and see if they've ever alluded to cheating. If there is a way to tell, by all means someone here should speak up.



No, there is no way to tell, unfortunately.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 6, 2014)

Flop said:


> No, there is no way to tell, unfortunately.



I can sense a lot of people smiling right now.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 6, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I can sense a lot of people smiling right now.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 6, 2014)

amemome said:


> Is there a way to tell if items you received are dupes?  I've always been a bit curious.



You can't really tell unless they're selling like 9 sloppy sets at once. The only thing I've ever done offline was turnips and stuff for myself. I don't feel like getting banned.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 6, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> View attachment 38304



That is most definitely the kind of smile they'll be pulling.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 6, 2014)

Bowie said:


> That is most definitely the kind of smile they'll be pulling.



Come on guys, we all know everyone does it. How much you wanna bet some super mods do it too?


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

This isn't an open invitation to go do it. Hence why it's not allowed at all. I'm pretty sure I touched on it earlier. There are just enough crappy people to mess it up for the rest of everyone else that would agree to do it, which would in turn make rules *in favor* of it in some way/shape/form. So instead, what you have to deal with is honest people wanting a good time getting completely jipped on something they may feel that was worked hard to get. 

Let's just think about this for a moment. Story time with ZR.

Back when I started AC:NL, I time traveled. Hell, I time traveled *a lot.* *Justin* knew about it and gave me the runaround every single day. The thing was, I never cheated to get any of my items. I just time traveled, and I was completely honest about it. However, *Justin* never time traveled, and he worked hard in his game for every single thing he got. He was patient, and he continued to play for far longer than I did because the game just wasn't fun for me anymore. I had everything (or so I thought, christ this game has a ton of content.) So, in the end, who got more out of the game? I'm sure *Justin* felt a lot more anticipation and excitement than I did for what he had, and while I had fun while I played, instant gratification killed everything for me. If he traded me for anything, it really wasn't worth all that much, now was it?

The moral of the story is that cheating, regardless of what you feel like you're doing with it isn't earning anything. It's just hurting yourself and if you're lying about it, the people around you. So if you're going to hack, cheat, dupe, and mess with stuff that wasn't meant to be messed with, *you're* the one wasting 20-40 bucks (depending on what you paid for it) for a game you're not really going to *play.* Don't be that guy.


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 6, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> Come on guys, we all know everyone does it. How much you wanna bet some super mods do it too?



I don't know man.. a lot of them barely play anymore. Think anyone's gonna want to do that every blue moon that they go and play?


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 6, 2014)

I play day by day anyway and it took me almost a year to get everything I wanted and I still enjoy the game. I don't think there's anything ruined with using turnips _to get your badges_. 



ZanessaGaily said:


> I don't know man.. a lot of them barely play anymore. Think anyone's gonna want to do that every blue moon that they go and play?



I know Jennifer is still at it. I knew her before I even got on here. She doesn't like me.


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 6, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> I know Jennifer is still at it. I knew her before I even got on here.



I know she is, too. But I said 'a lot', not everyone. ^_^


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 6, 2014)

Am i the only one here who doesnt really have a problem with the mods?

I mean if you really dont like them or dont like the way things are run here, you can easily just leave (*^o^*)
For Me personally, i like the mods. Except i have a slight problem with thunder. Everytime she replys to someone i feel like Mikasa's scowl is judging my life decisions....


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Am i the only one here who doesnt really have a problem with the mods?
> 
> I mean if you really dont like them or dont like the way things are run here, you can easily just leave (*^o^*)
> For Me personally, i like the mods. Except i have a slight problem with thunder. Everytime she replys to someone i feel like Mikasa's scowl is judging my life decisions....




He. 

Also this is Q&A. Let's get some questions.


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 6, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Am i the only one here who doesnt really have a problem with the mods?
> 
> I mean if you really dont like them or dont like the way things are run here, you can easily just leave (*^o^*)
> For Me personally, i like the mods. Except i have a slight problem with thunder. Everytime she replys to someone i feel like Mikasa's scowl is judging my life decisions....



I freaking love *most* of the mods here. Better than any other forum I've been on for sure.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zr388 said:


> He.
> 
> Also this is Q&A. Let's get some questions.



What's your favorite thing about TBT?


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 6, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Am i the only one here who doesnt really have a problem with the mods?
> 
> I mean if you really dont like them or dont like the way things are run here, you can easily just leave (*^o^*)
> For Me personally, i like the mods. Except i have a slight problem with thunder. Everytime she replys to someone i feel like Mikasa's scowl is judging my life decisions....



Heck no. These mods are sweet little girl scouts compared to the horrible ones on ACC. :3
I just like to pick on people sometimes.


----------



## Justin (Apr 6, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> I don't know man.. a lot of them barely play anymore. Think anyone's gonna want to do that every blue moon that they go and play?



Surprisingly I've actually been playing nearly everyday the past 2 weeks. It's strange. 10 or so people were playing Island games together on the Mumble last night including a couple mods.

_i even ventured into the VTP_


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 6, 2014)

Justin said:


> Surprisingly I've actually been playing nearly everyday the past 2 weeks. It's strange. 10 or so people were playing Island games together on the Mumble last night including a couple mods.



Ohh~ cool. 
When was the last time you played before returning to it?


----------



## Justin (Apr 6, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Ohh~ cool.
> When was the last time you played before returning to it?



Uhhhhhh... whenever the ground turned to snow and I could build snowmen.


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> What's your favorite thing about TBT?



Not a rule inquiry, but I really like being able to be open with the other mods here. *Prof Gallows*, *Justin*, *Thunder*, *AndyB*, and *Jas0n* actually know a lot about me outside of TBT. Some of the mods have actually gone out of their way to help me in a really bad situation, and it's really, really nice to know that if I ever got into some serious trouble IRL they'd be right there for me. I trust all of them with more than you'd believe.

*Sockhead* and I have had a load of disagreements, but the same goes for him. If he actually needed my help I'd be more than happy to do something if I had the ability to do it. 



Sir Takoya said:


> Heck no. These mods are sweet little girl scouts compared to the horrible ones on ACC. :3
> I just like to pick on people sometimes.



You're hilarious. All of the mods have different personalities when we're happy with someone than we do when we're dishing out whuppins. I know for a fact when my fuse is lit, I turn into a horrible, awful, mean person. 



Justin said:


> Surprisingly I've actually been playing nearly everyday the past 2 weeks. It's strange. 10 or so people were playing Island games together on the Mumble last night including a couple mods.
> 
> _i even ventured into the VTP_



You're as bad as they are when it comes to derailing.


----------



## Justin (Apr 6, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> You're as bad as they are when it comes to derailing.



Always happy to help!!!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 6, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> Not a rule inquiry, but I really like being able to be open with the other mods here. *Prof Gallows*, *Justin*, *Thunder*, *AndyB*, and *Jas0n* actually know a lot about me outside of TBT. Some of the mods have actually gone out of their way to help me in a really bad situation, and it's really, really nice to know that if I ever got into some serious trouble IRL they'd be right there for me. I trust all of them with more than you'd believe



Would just like to say likewise, and that I really appreciate you guys too and all the times you've been there for me.<333

[size=-10]sorry for the off topic[/size]


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 6, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Would just like to say likewise, and that I really appreciate you guys too and all the times you've been there for me.<333
> 
> [size=-10]sorry for the off topic[/size]


DAWWWWW GALLOWS


WE LOVE YOU TOOOOO ~~~( ^ω^ )~~~


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

I get the *Prof Gallows* love, I really do. That question was more meant for the Ask The Staff thread though. This topic is for specifics on rules. 

Let's get into some specifics here.

*What is post quality and how do I post a quality addition to a thread?*

Glad you didn't ask and I'm gonna tell you anyway! A single word, or picture response is lousy post quality! I see a lot of it, and it needs to *stop.* We can give users infractions, bans (for repeat offenses of course), and warnings for posts that just don't add anything to a conversation. Sure, sometimes it's alright.. very rarely. If you feel like you have added something worthwhile, thoughtful, and generally good to a thread and get a warning over it, you should bring it up to us, but expect to need an explanation handy. 

*Spam?*

Not the fake-meat. Spam is just like what's above, or diving completely off topic. Derailing a thread is considered spam. Starting a fight for the sake of being a jerk is considered spam. Don't do it. If you have something off topic to add to a thread, remember to *complete your post* with an on-topic thought-provoker or response. 


*Why is Zr388 yelling at me?*

Welcome to ZR's house. I'm back. I'm here to stay this time, and none of you are safe. It's crack-down time.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 6, 2014)

I cringe at the mention of that god-awful site.

Erm, uh, "rule question" that has absolutely nothing to do with events on ACC

Can you get banned for discussing things that involve saying if you're homosexual? Cuz' like, ACC bans you, so

(andyesInot3hanswer)


----------



## Mariah (Apr 6, 2014)

Zigzag991 said:


> I cringe at the mention of that god-awful site.
> 
> Erm, uh, "rule question" that has absolutely nothing to do with events on ACC
> 
> ...


There's a LGBTQA thread on Brewster's Cafe. Are you serious?


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 6, 2014)

Serious about getting violations on ACC or serious about the question? Yes to the former and no to the latter.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 6, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> I get the *Prof Gallows* love, I really do. That question was more meant for the Ask The Staff thread though. This topic is for specifics on rules.
> 
> Let's get into some specifics here.
> 
> ...


YES SIR !

Okay, but in all seriousness i ACTUALLY have a question.
Crazy i know.
But lately I've been hearing a lot of reports of people asking how they can get rid of negative wifi ratings when they feel like they are falsely accused. If you have talked to the wifi rater and they're not going to budge either, what do you do then? Private message a mod, complain somewhere, make a thread over how "THIS IS RIDICULOUS", etc? And how exactly are you supposed to contact the mods? Private message, visitor message? A mod asking thread?
Oh wait.


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

Mariah said:


> There's a LGBTQA thread on Brewster's Cafe. Are you serious?



It's a pretty good question. No need to snip.



Zigzag991 said:


> I cringe at the mention of that god-awful site.
> 
> Erm, uh, "rule question" that has absolutely nothing to do with events on ACC
> 
> ...



The way I look at things, if you're going to stand up and say what you believe in, what you feel, and tell people what you are, then you're a brave person. A lot of people find it hard to get any kind of support when they 'come out' and to this day even with the increased tolerance in society, a good majority of parents and family are still in the era where it's believed that it's a phase. While yes, it could very well be a phase or curiosity, it's your decision in the end, and we here don't ban anyone for wanting to talk about it. You shouldn't have to hide something, especially when getting *more information* on any topic in the world helps you come to a firm, educated decision on the matter. 

If you're gay, kudos! We have a wonderful LGBTQA community that loves to talk. (Seriously). As Mariah said, the thread is in Brewster's if you'd like to join in. Make yourself at home. I'll walk behind you with a rainbow flag.


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> YES SIR !
> 
> Okay, but in all seriousness i ACTUALLY have a question.
> Crazy i know.
> ...



Hmm, I had to think for a minute on this. How I would handle it is first message the person that you received the rating from. Never be mean to that person, they have you in the palm of their hand at this point. Be ready to give a well thought out private message that calmly asks why you received a bad rating. Now, think about what they say in response. Really, really think about it. Knock yourself down a peg if you have to, you may have done something they didn't like. It is THEIR rating of you after all. 

If they give you an excuse or something that you feel can and SHOULD be fought (trolls, etc) then it's acceptable to REPORT THE PM. We can't see them otherwise. Prepare to open a can of worms with this person though. Sic-ing a mod on someone is never pretty, and it usually ends in pain and heartache for both parties.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 7, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> This isn't an open invitation to go do it. Hence why it's not allowed at all. I'm pretty sure I touched on it earlier. There are just enough crappy people to mess it up for the rest of everyone else that would agree to do it, which would in turn make rules *in favor* of it in some way/shape/form. So instead, what you have to deal with is honest people wanting a good time getting completely jipped on something they may feel that was worked hard to get.
> 
> Let's just think about this for a moment. Story time with ZR.
> 
> ...


This was really inspirational to me. The game is so much more fun when you play it the way it is meant to be played.


----------



## Hound00med (Apr 7, 2014)

I know this isn't technically a rule break question, but it got buried in the Ask The Staff and making a new thread seems a bit pointless 

Why did the time in which your posts merge get increased to 30 minutes from 20 minutes?

20 minutes was just about bareable but when you're a cycler and you're trying to get a lot of villagers out in a short amount of time, it's difficult to get any of your posts seen unless you have a friend bump the thread to avoid the post merge.

I know cyclers aren't everyone's friends on this forum because their threads usually end up in a lot of unneeded chatter and spam, but the ones who are actually trying to do their job and not try to be TBT famous are the ones who are feeling the cold shoulder when it comes to changes.


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> I know this isn't technically a rule break question, but it got buried in the Ask The Staff and making a new thread seems a bit pointless
> 
> Why did the time in which your posts merge get increased to 30 minutes from 20 minutes?
> 
> ...



*I second this.*


----------



## Kildor (Apr 7, 2014)

This thread is.... interesting. It started from a duping thread and now it's Zr388's personal and serious Q&A.

I have  questions. Is it possible for the staff to change thread titles? Because I have seen mods deleting and editing signatures, so I wonder if moderators can change/edit post titles or thread posts by another user? One small question, why do some people have Green User names like sockhead? Is it a rank for those who are below moderator status? Or is there a different meaning? Last question, were there any past staff members that quit/moderator status taken off of them? I'm quite a curious person.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 7, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> This thread is.... interesting. It started from a duping thread and now it's Zr388's personal and serious Q&A.
> 
> I have  questions. Is it possible for the staff to change thread titles? Because I have seen mods deleting and editing signatures, so I wonder if moderators can change/edit post titles or thread posts by another user? One small question, why do some people have Green User names like sockhead? Is it a rank for those who are below moderator status? Or is there a different meaning? Last question, were there any past staff members that quit/moderator status taken off of them? I'm quite a curious person.



Moderators can change/edit post titles, you just need to report it if you are unable to change it yourself. A green colored username means someone who was once a mod but is now a sage. As to your last question, yes there are a few past staff members who have stepped down from moderator status. They now have green usernames.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 7, 2014)

A moderator edited my thread title once >: (


----------



## Kildor (Apr 7, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Moderators can change/edit post titles, you just need to report it if you are unable to change it yourself. A green colored username means someone who was once a mod but is now a sage. As to your last question, yes there are a few past staff members who have stepped down from moderator status. They now have green usernames.



Ah, I see. Thanks for making it clear Kaiaa.


----------



## J087 (Apr 7, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Moderators can change/edit post titles, you just need to report it if you are unable to change it yourself. A green colored username means someone who was once a mod but is now a sage. As to your last question, yes there are a few past staff members who have stepped down from moderator status. They now have green usernames.



So moderators can close a thread and change its title, but can they also hijack a thread?


----------



## Caius (Apr 7, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> I know this isn't technically a rule break question, but it got buried in the Ask The Staff and making a new thread seems a bit pointless
> 
> Why did the time in which your posts merge get increased to 30 minutes from 20 minutes?
> 
> ...



I actually don't know anything about cycling. I've been here for a while and still have no idea what it is, so I have no idea how it works and what to do to keep it fair. I'm sorry 



J087 said:


> So moderators can close a thread and change its title, but can they also hijack a thread?



Not usually. I don't tend to hijack threads.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 7, 2014)

Honestly, if you're going to come on here and spend time here, its curtsey to read the rules. They're there for not only peoples safety but to keep order, which brings me on to the jobs of the moderators, they are not here to get **** from members being *****y and sarcastic, they are here to make our experience here fun and less dramatic as possible by responding to reports and handling a situation how they find is the best way. I've seen some pretty disrespectful posts towards ZR388, i find them pretty disgusting as a bystander and you should have more respect, she's kept this thread open to allow others to read and learn from it and not used a forceful solution by closing the thread. Sorry, I know its none of my business but its just plain rude for no apparent reason.


----------



## Caius (Apr 7, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Honestly, if you're going to come on here and spend time here, its curtsey to read the rules. They're there for not only peoples safety but to keep order, which brings me on to the jobs of the moderators, they are not here to get **** from members being *****y and sarcastic, they are here to make our experience here fun and less dramatic as possible by responding to reports and handling a situation how they find is the best way. I've seen some pretty disrespectful posts towards ZR388, i find them pretty disgusting as a bystander and you should have more respect, she's kept this thread open to allow others to read and learn from it and not used a forceful solution by closing the thread. Sorry, I know its none of my business but its just plain rude for no apparent reason.



Lauren, honey, calm down. Thank you for stepping up. I appreciate it. I kept the thread open so that you _could_ voice your opinion, and if you're gonna turn around and apologize for doing so, then I'll find you on the IRC and rip you up. You done good.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 7, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> Lauren, honey, calm down. Thank you for stepping up. I appreciate it. I kept the thread open so that you _could_ voice your opinion, and if you're gonna turn around and apologize for doing so, then I'll find you on the IRC and rip you up. You done good.



I'm scared  My opinion now voice, I can now continue doing what ever I was doing.


----------



## Caius (Apr 8, 2014)

So I was going over some thoughts and posts tonight, reading back in the IRC, and thinking about a few things that have happened since yesterday. I shouldn't *have to* explain myself, however it has come to my attention that a lot of people here are feeling... well I don't know what you're feeling. Apparently you've got some animosity towards me though, and you know what?

*That's okay.*

This thread was "hijacked" (though someone here has mentioned they don't like that very much) to be turned into a *public response* topic that has to do with breaking the rules. Now, yes, I could have closed the thread, and we could be doing what we've been doing for a few months now and just quietly letting things die and moving forward, but you know what. That's not my style. I'm blunt. I don't pussyfoot around things, and once everything's hunky-dory I let it go. 

If you don't like me, fine. I'm not personally attacking anyone here. I don't hate anyone (I'm actually super-bad at holding grudges) but if you feel like I've personally wronged any of you in absolutely any way, then please, tell me to my face. It doesn't have to be publicly. 

The fact of the matter is the current TBT mod system where we deal with things 'quietly' doesn't work. In fact, all I've seen are a bunch of people acting like spoilt martyrs. That's not what we're about. We're not your babysitters, and all of the mods sit here on the computer moderating the forums on their own time. You know how we're repaid? We're called jerks, dictators, and when we do our jobs to ensure the upmost quality of forum community, a lot of you guys jump down our throats for doing work for free. I shouldn't even be including myself in this because it's been every other mod having to deal with it lately. People here attack my friends, family, and hell, even people that aren't mods get curbstomped daily.

What right do a lot of you have?

None.

Some of you are underage. What if your parents looked on this website and saw nothing but immature little brats taking things where they shouldn't be taken? Would some of you even be allowed to play Animal Crossing, Pokemon, or even be on the computer after some of the stuff here that has been removed? You wouldn't. Trust me. That's what we're trying to protect. We're protecting EVERYONE. No one is singled out. No one is removed from punishment for breaking the rules, and no one has the right to make anyone feel like dirt or be a snot-nosed child over some irrelevant internet issue. 

Jake made a thread today about a warning he received. I'm not going to go into the details. That's between me and Jake. The point of it is, I can admit I went too far after the fact, got riled up, and publicly apologized for outing him in the IRC, a fact failed to be mentioned by him. So you know what. I'll do it again. *Jake, I apologize for my rude behavior to you in the IRC.* That's all I'll say on that.

You know what that's an example of? Putting big-boy pants on and fessing up to your own mistakes. An art that has been lost. When this thread is closed (and it will be) there will be NO EXCUSE for breaking the rules. You have ALL had a chance now to read them, ask questions on things that are and are not covered (even if they're obvious) and I have not insulted any of you for asking questions. 

Keep it rolling, because the time for excuses is coming to an end really, really soon.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

Why does my signature keep doing weird stuff?


----------



## Caius (Apr 8, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Why does my signature keep doing weird stuff?



Delete the image, reupload it, and redo your sig.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 8, 2014)

Do mods/admins send friend requests to normal users? Or do the user themselves send the FR's? Just curious.


----------



## Caius (Apr 8, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Do mods/admins send friend requests to normal users? Or do the user themselves send the FR's? Just curious.



Well it depends. I've sent plenty of FR's to people. At the end of the day we're all users of The Bell Tree, and as consumers we use the product.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 8, 2014)

Have some of my respect Zr c:


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 10, 2014)

Well, uhh, sigs that are too large break the rules right?

...so is my sig too big? > w>;;;;

Edit: I've been editing it to make it smaller but still contain all the information I want, but I really don't know if it's still the right size? ; w; Thanks.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 10, 2014)

ALLCAPS said:


> Well, uhh, sigs that are too large break the rules right?
> 
> ...so is my sig too big? > w>;;;;
> 
> Edit: I've been editing it to make it smaller but still contain all the information I want, but I really don't know if it's still the right size? ; w; Thanks.



Maximum height and width for signatures are 250x750. It is okay if you exceed 1 pixel, (I think) but that is about it 
Your signature looks fine to my eyes. Unless _they are deceiving me..._


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 10, 2014)

The signature image is 153px in height. I don't know how many pixels the text below are though. < w>;;

I feel like it looks fine to me but maybe it's actually not?? idek, is why I'm asking. xD


----------



## Kildor (Apr 10, 2014)

ALLCAPS said:


> The signature image is 153px in height. I don't know how many pixels the text below are though. < w>;;
> 
> I feel like it looks fine to me but maybe it's actually not?? idek, is why I'm asking. xD



Take my signature as an example. A spoiler's height=50 Pixels
The Miku Gif is 200 pixels in height. Compare and see how big your signature is to mine. If it's a bit bigger, it is not allowed. If it is smaller, it is fine.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think yours is smaller than mine(if you compare where the line ends at the top of your signature to mine) so it is fine.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 10, 2014)

I checked the elements or whatever and it showed up as 735x239 so I guess it's fine lol


----------



## Kildor (Apr 10, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> I checked the elements or whatever and it showed up as 735x239 so I guess it's fine lol



Do you mean 735 in width and 239 in height? It really confused me *~*


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 10, 2014)

Ohhh, I see! Okay, thank you! I guess this means I can make the fonts just a little bit bigger. xD

How do you check the elements? o:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 10, 2014)

Right click it and click on inspect elements? O:



Spoiler: this is what shows up btw







click for a clearer ver lol


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh, I did that on Firefox and it doesn't show me the sig dimensions and things. :c

Thanks for your help, guys~ I am now confident that my sig does not break rules.


----------



## Gummysaur (Apr 10, 2014)

yknow everyone says "sigs have to be 250/750" or some junk like that, how the heck am I supposed to measure that?? Do you get a pixel ruler or something? Is there some site you use? :/


----------



## Flop (Apr 10, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> yknow everyone says "sigs have to be 250/750" or some junk like that, how the heck am I supposed to measure that?? Do you get a pixel ruler or something? Is there some site you use? :/



You can view it in Photoshop, but if you're using chrome or Firefox, I believe you can right click on it and click on "Inspect Element"


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi, I just have a question about duping since i've been wondering this for a while and the first posts were about this. Can you tell the difference between a duped good and original? D; Is there any way you can make sure you're not trading for a duped item? thanks


----------



## Aizu (Apr 10, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> Hi, I just have a question about duping since i've been wondering this for a while and the first posts were about this. Can you tell the difference between a duped good and original? D; Is there any way you can make sure you're not trading for a duped item? thanks



Unless the item corrupts your game, I don't think so (｡-_-｡)


----------



## SockHead (Apr 10, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Have some of my respect Zr c:



shes the cooliest


----------



## Caius (Apr 10, 2014)

SockHead said:


> shes the cooliest



What are you sucking up for.



iamnothyper said:


> Hi, I just have a question about duping since i've been wondering this for a while and the first posts were about this. Can you tell the difference between a duped good and original? D; Is there any way you can make sure you're not trading for a duped item? thanks



Yeah, we've been over this a few times. There's no way to tell if an item has been duped which is _why_ we completely say no to it, because people lie. From what I've been reading it's an exploit dealing with the 3ds's ram which causes the dupe thing to work. Man I wouldn't want to be the person that glitches their entire town in a backfire just because they're too lazy to do things the right way.


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 10, 2014)

I have an art shop and a sig shop. My sigs are mostly free, but my art won't be. They'll cost TBT and other items in ACNL. Should I make two separate threads, or should I just stick to one?


----------



## dropinthebucket (Apr 10, 2014)

Why don't people just read the rules BEFORE they say things like this??I know I asked about coffee use a few pages back (which I am sorry for being a smarty pants bc)but COMEON MAN!!!!!  JUST READ THE RULES BEFORE YOU SIGN UP!!!!!

(getting old really quick like)


----------



## Caius (Apr 10, 2014)

dropinthebucket said:


> Why don't people just read the rules BEFORE they say things like this??I know I asked about coffee use a few pages back (which I am sorry for being a smarty pants bc)but COMEON MAN!!!!!  JUST READ THE RULES BEFORE YOU SIGN UP!!!!!
> 
> (getting old really quick like)



Reasons why this thread exists. Some people don't like to read rules, so there's no excuse for ignorance now.



ZanessaGaily said:


> I have an art shop and a sig shop. My sigs are mostly free, but my art won't be. They'll cost TBT and other items in ACNL. Should I make two separate threads, or should I just stick to one?



I'd stick to one, but make it clear what you're asking for. As for where it goes, what you're asking for the majority of the time is gonna be the deciding factor. (TBT Bells vs AC Stuff)


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 10, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> I'd stick to one, but make it clear what you're asking for. As for where it goes, what you're asking for the majority of the time is gonna be the deciding factor. (TBT Bells vs AC Stuff)



Mostly ACNL items, but if I finish and get everything on my wishlist, then it'd be mainly TBT bells.


----------



## Caius (Apr 10, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Mostly ACNL items, but if I finish and get everything on my wishlist, then it'd be mainly TBT bells.



I'd do one thread, and when you get what you need, have it closed down and move over to the marketplace in that case.


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 10, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> I'd do one thread, and when you get what you need, have it closed down and move over to the marketplace in that case.



Ah, okay. Thanks!


----------



## Goth (Apr 12, 2014)

not trying to be rude but do you even care for us I mean some of us want to dupe how about make a dupping thread in the train station and sticky it so people who want to dupe can and why do you make rules and have none of the community's opinion I want a good answer too I mean what's next tax tbters for collectibles


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 12, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> not trying to be rude but do you even care for us I mean some of us want to dupe how about make a dupping thread in the train station and sticky it so people who want to dupe can and why do you make rules and have none of the community's opinion I want a good answer too I mean what's next tax tbters for collectibles



Not trying to steal your thunder here Jamie but this one I especially want to answer.


Duping is *against our rules*. What sense would it make for us to make a thread for something that is against the rules? If you want to dupe, go to some other site that encourages that sort of behavior. Like gamefaqs. We want you guys to have a stable and cheat-free community.

Also we do get opinions before we make rules. That's the only reason we do make extra rules in the first place. If we didn't have opinions how would we know what you guys want? I do hope that answer is up to par with your expectations.

And no, we're not going to tax you. But you need to remember that we're giving these features to you guys. It isn't something you deserve or something that would have been here regardless. The shop and the collectibles can *easily* be disabled.


----------



## Goth (Apr 12, 2014)

how about a stable but happy community what do we even mean to the staff what's the point of a sad but rule enforced community   what are we a bunch of strangers behind a computer screen is that what we mean to you what the point

- - - Post Merge - - -

fear all it is is fear how can you take shortcuts with your life and be happy


----------



## saehanfox (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm for the anit-duping rule here. Duping just destroys the AC economy because it devalues all the items. It also isn't fair to the people who work hard and don't want to dupe. If anyone hasn't taken a look at the GF boards from before, the place is cluttered with seeking duping partner threads


----------



## toastia (Apr 12, 2014)

Can we report a sage for being useless and spamming random threads?
Does the BellTreeForums have permabans?


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't see anything wrong with poke gen. I don't use it my self but ya know


----------



## Goth (Apr 12, 2014)

you can report anyone duping has many pros and cons so why not compromise

- - - Post Merge - - -

and there is permabans


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> What right do a lot of you have?
> 
> None.
> 
> Some of you are underage. What if your parents looked on this website and saw nothing but immature little brats taking things where they shouldn't be taken? Would some of you even be allowed to play Animal Crossing, Pokemon, or even be on the computer after some of the stuff here that has been removed? You wouldn't. Trust me. That's what we're trying to protect. We're protecting EVERYONE. No one is singled out. No one is removed from punishment for breaking the rules, and no one has the right to make anyone feel like dirt or be a snot-nosed child over some irrelevant internet issue.



Amen.


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

I am speaking my mind even if it threatens my life it just another world just a step from the edge just another day in the world we live


----------



## oath2order (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I am speaking my mind even if it threatens my life it just another world just a step from the edge just another day in the world we live



Speaking younmind is encouraged


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

> Speaking younmind is encouraged



yes, another warrior, I am just a man that kind of superhero man someone save me from the hate a hero will save me just in time I got a fight today to live another day I got to make a stand but I am just a man its just another kill the countdown begins to destroy ourselves  I'm not ready to die who going to fight for whats right save me just in time whos going to help us survive we're in the fight of our lives who going to fight for the weak whos going to make them believe I got a hero I got to fight for whats right and if it kills me tonight I will be ready to die a hero's not afraid to give his life

- - - Post Merge - - -

that is how I describe me protesting against tbt


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> yes, another warrior, I am just a man that kind of superhero man someone save me from the hate a hero will save me just in time I got a fight today to live another day I got to make a stand but I am just a man its just another kill the countdown begins to destroy ourselves  I'm not ready to die who going to fight for whats right save me just in time whos going to help us survive we're in the fight of our lives who going to fight for the weak whos going to make them believe I got a hero I got to fight for whats right and if it kills me tonight I will be ready to die a hero's not afraid to give his life
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> that is how I describe me protesting against tbt


That whole thing was one sentence. Holy crap.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> yes, another warrior, I am just a man that kind of superhero man someone save me from the hate a hero will save me just in time I got a fight today to live another day I got to make a stand but I am just a man its just another kill the countdown begins to destroy ourselves  I'm not ready to die who going to fight for whats right save me just in time whos going to help us survive we're in the fight of our lives who going to fight for the weak whos going to make them believe I got a hero I got to fight for whats right and if it kills me tonight I will be ready to die a hero's not afraid to give his life
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> that is how I describe me protesting against tbt



Is TBT some secret government or something??


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

WE SHALL RISE AND DEFEND OURSELVES top secret plan:we kill all the mods then we kill justin then jeremy does vengeance then we kill him with a epic head attack this is the fight of our lives I'm so excited thinking about it (don't take it offensive staff its just a joke)


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> WE SHALL RISE AND DEFEND OURSELVES top secret plan:we kill all the mods then we kill justin then jeremy does vengeance then we kill him with a epic head attack this is the fight of our lives I'm so excited thinking about it (don't take it offensive staff its just a joke)



Wait, why are you protesting in the first place?


----------



## Cudon (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> yes, another warrior, I am just a man that kind of superhero man someone save me from the hate a hero will save me just in time I got a fight today to live another day I got to make a stand but I am just a man its just another kill the countdown begins to destroy ourselves  I'm not ready to die who going to fight for whats right save me just in time whos going to help us survive we're in the fight of our lives who going to fight for the weak whos going to make them believe I got a hero I got to fight for whats right and if it kills me tonight I will be ready to die a hero's not afraid to give his life
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> that is how I describe me protesting against tbt


Reading your posts gives me a headache.. if you're gonna type in anything can you atleast type it properly?


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

I am it sure about you but I will stand up for whats right

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I really do have a headache from listening to music to much but I don't care when I am having fun)


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> WE SHALL RISE AND DEFEND OURSELVES top secret plan:we kill all the mods then we kill justin then jeremy does vengeance then we kill him with a epic head attack this is the fight of our lives I'm so excited thinking about it (don't take it offensive staff its just a joke)



<Jer> lol don’t underestimate our power

ok u r warned


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

thinking back this is of topicish but I should make this into a rp from my vent


----------



## Gummysaur (Apr 13, 2014)

gamercat you're bad at being katniss


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

the staff may have editing power but without us this site would crumple so at least hear our voice

- - - Post Merge - - -

you would be in loss without us so treat us like we are important

- - - Post Merge - - -

you may be the staff but we have the real power


----------



## oath2order (Apr 13, 2014)

Nobody else will so I guess Ill bite.

Whats your agenda you want the staff to hear?


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

yes pretty much  too hear our voice


----------



## oath2order (Apr 13, 2014)

But what opinions of yours do you want them to hear? I mean if you want them to hear your voice then you should mention what you want tl be heard.


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

we deserve to be respected


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> we deserve to be respected



We are though.


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

some are


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 13, 2014)

Mariah said:


> We are though.


^^^^^


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

did you even read what I said


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> did you even read what I said


I was agreeing with Mariah.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> did you even read what I said



No because you type illegibly.


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

I was saying some people are not respected while some are I mean my voice is never heard


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I was saying some people are not respected while some are I mean my voice is never heard



You're saying you're the only one that is disrespected?


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

no a group of people


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> no a group of people


Specifically, who?


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm in it and shayne(jojo man) and I know there has to be other people besides us otherwise thats even worse


----------



## Byngo (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT, I'll help you overthrow this totalitarian forum!!


----------



## Cudon (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I'm in it and shayne(jojo man) and I know there has to be other people besides us otherwise thats even worse


Not to be rude and all but usually there's a reason for people to be disrespected.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I'm in it and shayne(jojo man) and I know there has to be other people besides us otherwise thats even worse



Not meaning to be rude, but they are disrespected for a reason. No one here will disrespect you just for nothing. Some people can be harsh,
But disrespecting? Naw.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 13, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Not meaning to be rude, but they are disrespected for a reason. No one here will disrespect you just for nothing. Some people can be harsh,
> But disrespecting? Naw.


For example, Jojo has a history as a scammer, and you trolled a roleplay to the point of people going all caps angry.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 13, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> For example, Jojo has a history as a scammer, and you trolled a roleplay to the point of people going all caps angry.



Who me? I only Roleplayed once and I died. I rarely post in the Penguin roleplay.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 13, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Who me? I only Roleplayed once and I died. I rarely post in the Penguin roleplay.


No, GaMERCat.


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

that is no reason to disrispect them just because they did it your just making it worst


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> that is no reason to disrispect them just because they did it your just making it worst


I'd like to see a screenshot of a time when a staff member has disrespected you for no reason.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> that is no reason to disrispect them just because they did it your just making it worst


You kinda disrespected them first. Trolling them to the point of capslocking? That is not a very good sign.
I already told you. No one will disrespect you without a reason here.


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

when will you learn when will you feel what its like to deal with everyone

- - - Post Merge - - -

THATS NOT A REASON ITS AN EXCUSE


----------



## CR33P (Apr 13, 2014)

honestly, i think all of the pokemon on shops here are illegally generated. most of them say they got it from a trade, but who would trade them multiple shiny locked legendary pokemon?


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 13, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I'd like to see a screenshot of a time when a staff member has disrespected you for no reason.


As would I. The staff here is really nice.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> honestly, i think all of the pokemon on shops here are illegally generated. most of them say they got it from a trade, but who would trade them multiple shiny locked legendary pokemon?


Obviously but we can't really prove it, can we?


----------



## Gummysaur (Apr 13, 2014)

Like I said...Gamercat is really bad at being Katniss.

Also, I think TBT needs the mod's avatars to have top hats, and pancakes must be given out every morning. And why isn't there a little Hussie hiding around for 4/13 day? it's a national holiday, like the pokemon XY releases.


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

its katpiss evergreen


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> its katpiss evergreen


May I see a screenshot of a time the staff members have been disrespectful?


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't have any and its the community mostly


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I don't have any and its the community mostly


But you were insinuating that the staff members are the disrespectful ones.


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

I was saying the staff doesn't hear our voice


----------



## Kit (Apr 13, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> Like I said...Gamercat is really bad at being Katniss.
> 
> Also, I think TBT needs the mod's avatars to have top hats, and pancakes must be given out every morning. And why isn't there a little Hussie hiding around for 4/13 day? it's a national holiday, like the pokemon XY releases.


Exactly!!!! Pancakes and Waffles though, we can't leave out the waffles!!! And the waffles and the pancakes go to war and there is a huge TBT waffle vs pancake fight for the next TBT fair, and a promotion goes on the news to mutate waffles and pancakes and have a huge fight between the two of them in London, only be both be eaten alive by killer bears, who then become mutated from killing the waffle and the pancake, and start attacking humans. This proceeds in a nuclear explosion in Japan, which drowns 18000 people. 
The nuclear radiation turns into a slow acting poison, which infects every single living human without their notice.
Then the diease, which will be called Breakfast, turns lethal and kills everyone.
That is how the world ends. Thank you, Justin.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

Kit said:


> Exactly!!!! Pancakes and Waffles though, we can't leave out the waffles!!! And the waffles and the pancakes go to war and there is a huge TBT waffle vs pancake fight for the next TBT fair, and a promotion goes on the news to mutate waffles and pancakes and have a huge fight between the two of them in London, only be both be eaten alive by killer bears, who then become mutated from killing the waffle and the pancake, and start attacking humans. This proceeds in a nuclear explosion in Japan, which drowns 18000 people.
> The nuclear radiation turns into a slow acting poison, which infects every single living human without their notice.
> Then the diease, which will be called Breakfast, turns lethal and kills everyone.
> That is how the world ends. Thank you, Justin.


Are you on copious amounts of cocaine?


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 13, 2014)

Kit said:


> Exactly!!!! Pancakes and Waffles though, we can't leave out the waffles!!! And the waffles and the pancakes go to war and there is a huge TBT waffle vs pancake fight for the next TBT fair, and a promotion goes on the news to mutate waffles and pancakes and have a huge fight between the two of them in London, only be both be eaten alive by killer bears, who then become mutated from killing the waffle and the pancake, and start attacking humans. This proceeds in a nuclear explosion in Japan, which drowns 18000 people.
> The nuclear radiation turns into a slow acting poison, which infects every single living human without their notice.
> Then the diease, which will be called Breakfast, turns lethal and kills everyone.
> That is how the world ends. Thank you, Justin.



You ruined it.

Welp, I'm gonna go eat some pancakes later.


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

like I said earlier I made a roleplay about the war but it should be eggs vs bacon


----------



## radical6 (Apr 13, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> Like I said...Gamercat is really bad at being Katniss.
> 
> Also, I think TBT needs the mod's avatars to have top hats, and pancakes must be given out every morning. And why isn't there a little Hussie hiding around for 4/13 day? it's a national holiday, like the pokemon XY releases.



Homestuck is the Devil. Please dont

but anyway the staff here is pretty nice?????/ i can see why you dislike some of the community but thats not the staffs fault. just chill ok. i dont think they ignore ''our voices'' ?? where do you get that from?


----------



## Gummysaur (Apr 13, 2014)

actually homestuck is a webcomic that was created 5 years ago by a man by the name of Andrew Hussie on the site MS Paint Adventures. I have no idea why you think it is the devil.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I don't have any and its the community mostly



Just saying, but what do you want them to do about it? Like "Don't be mean to these people"? They can't really do anything, and as others said if people disrespect you they probably have a reason or because of something you did. I don't really think the mods can just make people automatically be nice to you. Even if you're one of the nicest people on this forum, people are still bound to dislike you somehow. You can't really change people much on the internet on their opinions for you ;o




GaMERCaT said:


> the staff may have editing power but without us this site would crumple so at least hear our voice
> you would be in loss without us so treat us like we are important
> you may be the staff but we have the real power



And without the mods this place would be hell. God forbid they take out some of their lives to make sure things are going well here and jer pays for this place $$

if we didn't have this site we'd be stuck in 2007 acc time xo



GaMERCaT said:


> not trying to be rude but do you even care for us I mean some of us want to dupe how about make a dupping thread in the train station and sticky it so people who want to dupe can and why do you make rules and have none of the community's opinion I want a good answer too I mean what's next tax tbters for collectibles



And just wanted to say, and if you want to dupe or have others dupe with you make a forum? Go to tumblr? Gamefaq? there's lots of places to do that and accept it. I'm not saying leave or anything, but think about how corrupt and unbalanced the place would be if duping was allowed, that's why some people like having a place without that V:

I feel like I'm making a case in maf lol
im not trying to be a mini mod im sorry i just feel like saying my opinions x:


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

It's not about duping


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> It's not about duping


What's it about then? You're always so unclear.


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

its about how the staff should hear our minds to extra rules like that


----------



## radical6 (Apr 13, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> actually homestuck is a webcomic that was created 5 years ago by a man by the name of Andrew Hussie on the site MS Paint Adventures. I have no idea why you think it is the devil.



homestuck is bad



GaMERCaT said:


> its about how the staff should hear our minds to extra rules like that



what extra rules do you want omg


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't want extra rules I am saying its bad rules


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> extra rules like that


You want this to turn into ACC or something?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> its about how the staff should hear our minds to extra rules like that



They do




			
				jer from ancient thread in 2013 said:
			
		

> The reason we've made a policy against duplicating items is because of the overall impact it has on the AC community. I normally don't like rules like this, but we've seen it happen with both Wild World and City Folk. Animal Crossing is a game structured around a virtual economy. When the economy dies, the game dies along with it for many players. And even if a user personally refuses to duplicate items, they are still affected by the online economy. We'd like to avoid this as much as possible, which is why we don't allow it.
> 
> That being said, we are not witch hunters and we understand that duping will happen despite the policy. This is why we do not respond to baseless accusations of duplicating, but would rather let the Wi-Fi Feedback ratings deal with it. However, we will lock any public discussions or admissions of duplicating items when it pertains to trading items, finding duping partners, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I don't want extra rules I am saying its bad rules



Which rules are bad?


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

well its ruining the experience for me but its not for others

- - - Post Merge - - -

the duping rule


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Which rules are bad?



Cough cough Mini modding Cough


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 14, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> well its ruining the experience for me but its not for others
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> the duping rule



It's considered cheating which isn't allowed


----------



## Mariah (Apr 14, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Cough cough Mini modding Cough


I can't stand people who do that. I fully support that rule.


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I can't stand people who do that. I fully support that rule.


Do you hate when the mods tell you the rules? What's the deference?


----------



## Mariah (Apr 14, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Do you hate when the mods tell you the rules? What's the deference?


Mods don't tell me rules.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 14, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> well its ruining the experience for me but its not for others
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> the duping rule


Stop being so selfish xL


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

why isn't cheating allowed


----------



## amemome (Apr 14, 2014)

how about another small question about rules.  when you find a thread in the wrong forum and you also find mini modding comments on the thread, should you report both the thread and the mini modding or just the thread with maybe a comment about the mini modding in the report description?


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

I like mini modding tbh I don't do it through


----------



## Mariah (Apr 14, 2014)

amemome said:


> how about another small question about rules.  when you find a thread in the wrong forum and you also find mini modding comments on the thread, should you report both the thread and the mini modding or just the thread with maybe a comment about the mini modding in the report description?


Report both.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 14, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> why isn't cheating allowed



Because it affect's other people's games who want to play without hacking/exploiting the game. :/


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

oh wait I do


----------



## Mariah (Apr 14, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I like mini modding tbh I don't do it through



The problem with mini modding is that if you tell someone that their thread should be placed elsewhere, they'll make a new thread. Let the mods do their job. We have them for a reason.


----------



## amemome (Apr 14, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Report both.



I feel like that would be really redundant though, especially since it would be two complaints in one thread.  Thanks for clarifying though!  I get so nervous when I see mini modding on movable threads...


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

"it affects there gameplay" but it makes mine better then don't buy from me is that too hard


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

The whole thing with cheating is that you should have to say if the money's cheated for or not. So people who don't want cheated money won't buy from you...


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't think mini modding is a rule I just checked so I don't think you can report for them

- - - Post Merge - - -

exactly so why don't they say it


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I don't think mini modding is a rule I just checked so I don't think you can report for them
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> exactly so why don't they say it


Its a hidden rule I just found out about it a few days ago...


----------



## Mariah (Apr 14, 2014)

> If another user violates a rule, report the post instead of posting a response to it.



It says that in the rules.


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

well I mean if its something like I will ban you or something I can see why it would be a rule but for telling someone the thread is in the wrong place and saying a mod can move it for them so they contact a mod

- - - Post Merge - - -

thats what you do report them


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

Mariah said:


> It says that in the rules.



Report and move on is OK but come on no helping anyone is not cool

- - - Post Merge - - -



GaMERCaT said:


> well I mean if its something like I will ban you or something I can see why it would be a rule but for telling someone the thread is in the wrong place and saying a mod can move it for them so they contact a mod
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> thats what you do report them



Exactly


----------



## Mariah (Apr 14, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> thats what you do report them


 That rule I posted is code for "No mini modding."


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

but shouldn't you tell them its wrong so they wont do it again


----------



## Flop (Apr 14, 2014)

Because it 

A.  Clogs up the forums
B.  Bumps an unnecessary thread
C.  Encourages them to make another thread rather than request a move.


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

theres two kinds of mini modding ridiculous and gelpful


----------



## Mariah (Apr 14, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Report and move on is OK but come on no helping anyone is not cool


Vaati, you're helping no one when you, yes *you* specifically, mini mod. I personally believe you should stop.


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

> Make a duping thread and sticky it in the train station



like I said before


----------



## Mariah (Apr 14, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> but shouldn't you tell them its wrong so they wont do it again



That's why we have moderators!


----------



## amemome (Apr 14, 2014)

this community seems to be a place where issues are dealt with quickly as long as you report them.  it's also not the end of the world if your post gets reported.


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

Flop said:


> Because it
> 
> A.  Clogs up the forums
> B.  Bumps an unnecessary thread
> C.  Encourages them to make another thread rather than request a move.



If you tell them a mod can move the thread why would they need to make the thread elsewhere?


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

well maybe there not doing a good job! this is my point


----------



## Bowie (Apr 14, 2014)

Mariah said:


> That's why we have moderators!



There's nothing wrong with helping people, mate.


----------



## amemome (Apr 14, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> well maybe there not doing a good job! this is my point



they do a great job.  i've seen threads move in a matter of minutes.  that's impressive, especially considering how many reports the mods must get every day.


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

they only take care of about half the problems


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> they only take care of about half the problems but this is true ^^^


some of the mods don't even follow the rule them self's. (I am not saying who though) and Bowie is right nothing is wrong with helping people.


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm pretty sure you can report them but still ^^^ agreeing with bowie


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I'm pretty sure you can report them but still ^^^



What would it do? They wouldn't get in trouble their mods. But there are some great mods I really like here. Plus their like two mods or less on at a time! Yeah maybe there doing important stuff but stuff ain't getting done that's where mini modding come in.


----------



## amemome (Apr 14, 2014)

I had another question.  This thread started out as a request to dupe.  If we see other threads like this, would it be considered mini modding to comment saying that duping is not allowed on the forum?


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

yes it would


----------



## Chibiusa (Apr 14, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> yes, another warrior, I am just a man that kind of superhero man someone save me from the hate a hero will save me just in time I got a fight today to live another day I got to make a stand but I am just a man its just another kill the countdown begins to destroy ourselves  I'm not ready to die who going to fight for whats right save me just in time whos going to help us survive we're in the fight of our lives who going to fight for the weak whos going to make them believe I got a hero I got to fight for whats right and if it kills me tonight I will be ready to die a hero's not afraid to give his life
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> that is how I describe me protesting against tbt



...Was that Skillet?


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

> ...Was that Skillet?



looks like someone finally got my reference


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

amemome said:


> I had another question.  This thread started out as a request to dupe.  If we see other threads like this, would it be considered mini modding to comment saying that duping is not allowed on the forum?



100% yes it would


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 14, 2014)

Vaati said:


> What would it do? They wouldn't get in trouble their mods. But there are some great mods I really like here. Plus their like two mods or less on at a time! Yeah maybe there doing important stuff but stuff ain't getting done that's where mini modding come in.



They would get in trouble if it's something major more than likely or you could always contact a different Moderator or Administrator.


----------



## amemome (Apr 14, 2014)

Vaati said:


> 100% yes it would



if so, then I apologize for mini modding on the original thread!


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

I know this is off topic but pretty much everything here today is off topic but how do you make the name quotes I only know how to make these 





> example


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I know this is off topic but pretty much everything here today is off topic but how do you make the name quotes I only know how to make these


Like this...

```
[QUOTE=name here][/QUOTE]
```




			
				Example said:
			
		

> Example


----------



## Caius (Apr 14, 2014)

Alright, so this blew up. Sorry I was gone. I have been dealing with some issues on my end. I’m going to be going from my last post and reading down, so responses may take a different tone as I get further in.



GaMERCaT said:


> WE SHALL RISE AND DEFEND OURSELVES top secret plan:we kill all the mods then we kill justin then jeremy does vengeance then we kill him with a epic head attack this is the fight of our lives I'm so excited thinking about it (don't take it offensive staff its just a joke)



Remember, remember the 5th of November comes to mind. I’m always down for a little rebellion.

Gamercat also brought up an EXCELLENT point. 



GaMERCaT said:


> the staff may have editing power but without us this site would crumple so at least hear our voice
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



That last part right there.

“You may be the staff but we have the real power.”

Well, of course. That’s how any society functions. The people give it the power it needs to thrive, however when it comes down to it people alone are smart, people in groups are dumb, herding animals that usually need a shepherd to tend to them. Some food for thought. 

I respect people that have posted in this thread. You’re posting your thoughts. I haven’t warned or banned anyone for anything posted in this thread for a reason. That was the major point of the thread. 



GaMERCaT said:


> we deserve to be respected



You do. Respect is earned though, not automatically given. I have no reason thus-far to disrespect you. I did hear about the role-play incident but that’s someone else’s beef with you, not mine.



creepysheepy said:


> honestly, i think all of the pokemon on shops here are illegally generated. most of them say they got it from a trade, but who would trade them multiple shiny locked legendary pokemon?



I wouldn’t say all of them. I’ve heard it’s stupidly easy to get shinies in X/Y, though I haven’t gotten any myself. (I’m lazy) If you feel like you’re getting scammed, just don’t participate in the trade.



Gummysaur said:


> Like I said...Gamercat is really bad at being Katniss.
> 
> Also, I think TBT needs the mod's avatars to have top hats, and pancakes must be given out every morning. And why isn't there a little Hussie hiding around for 4/13 day? it's a national holiday, like the pokemon XY releases.



I’m down. 



GaMERCaT said:


> its about how the staff should hear our minds to extra rules like that



I’ve seen a lot of you claiming that your voice isn’t heard. I’ve explicitly responded TO you a few times. Silly you should think that.



Vaati said:


> Cough cough Mini modding Cough



Mini-modding is a rule because a lot of people go off and say something when it isn’t needed to be said. Take for instance, a merger thread. If someone goes off and says “HEY THIS IS IN THE WRONG PLACE.” Then it just spams and clutters the forum. I know you’re still angry I called you out on stuff, but in the wise-words of the last Disney movie I saw, Let it *go.*



amemome said:


> how about another small question about rules.  when you find a thread in the wrong forum and you also find mini modding comments on the thread, should you report both the thread and the mini modding or just the thread with maybe a comment about the mini modding in the report description?



We get tons of reports a day. I’d just report the main post and make a mention of mini-modding. While yes, sometimes we appreciate the help, to avoid mini-modding you guys need to tell us DIRECTLY what the issue is so we can solve it. It won’t lose you any brownie points.



Vaati said:


> What would it do? They wouldn't get in trouble their mods. But there are some great mods I really like here. Plus their like two mods or less on at a time! Yeah maybe there doing important stuff but stuff ain't getting done that's where mini modding come in.



Funny. I’ve been in trouble a few times. Most of the current mods have been banned once or twice in their lifespan on TBT. 



amemome said:


> I had another question.  This thread started out as a request to dupe.  If we see other threads like this, would it be considered mini modding to comment saying that duping is not allowed on the forum?


 
Yes. Just report the thread and we’ll take care of it.



amemome said:


> if so, then I apologize for mini modding on the original thread!



Muchas gracias.


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

I made a google drive with tbt scripts so I wouldn't forget them https://docs.google.com/a/student.u...zlvT6nxvhtjP5AleMYLklQ9OGHaTr396cNxb1o7Y/edit


----------



## Caius (Apr 14, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I made a google drive with tbt scripts so I wouldn't forget them https://docs.google.com/a/student.u...zlvT6nxvhtjP5AleMYLklQ9OGHaTr396cNxb1o7Y/edit



Don't forget to set access to public.


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

you know Zr388 just became my favorite staff member french toast and pancakes for all


----------



## amemome (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for giving the official mod reply.  I appreciate that as well.


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

now public for all


----------



## Caius (Apr 14, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> you know Zr388 just became my favorite staff member french toast and pancakes for all



I didn't do anything...lol.



amemome said:


> Thanks for giving the official mod reply.  I appreciate that as well.



No prob. Feel free to message any staff if you have any questions. I see you're still a bit new to TBT, and yes, we are a little more lenient if you're newer. Overall try and relax and have fun.


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

I love you. ;u; and man I am not mad at you bro its that I am against the fact that its a rule...and those are some good reason for it  best I've seen here


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

well you stoud up for me and thats all that matters


----------



## Caius (Apr 14, 2014)

No, seriously. I haven't done anything. I have no idea why you guys are thanking me. It's not really standing up for people as much as it is reassuring them, yes I'm here, yes I'm reading your posts, and no I have no problem agreeing with some of it. Remember, I'm a neutral party here. I don't just like you guys for something you've done, and I don't just hate you guys for no reason either. This is kind of like the neutral zone as far as threads go because I don't have anything to say for or against you guys besides answer questions.

Admittedly it's also somewhere for me to say that some of you guys can be little anklebiters but I digress.


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

I think everyone got off topic all day


----------



## Caius (Apr 14, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I think everyone got off topic all today



...A little.


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

Zr388 said:
			
		

> ...A little.



"a little" thats under exaggerated by a lot


----------



## Caius (Apr 14, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> "a little" thats under exaggerated by a lot



Eh, no big deal as far as this thread goes. As far as you guys realize it, you're heading in the right direction. It's just time to get back to the topic at hand.


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> Eh, no big deal as far as this thread goes. As far as you guys realize it, you're heading in the right direction. It's just time to get back to the topic at hand.


Well thanks your post was well Exeggcuted


----------



## Caius (Apr 14, 2014)

"As far..."

Fml. I meant as long.


----------

